# Voodoo lady is back!



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 30, 2010)

Quite frankly I'm pissed...What began as a great December with alot of wed/sat storms, tailed off dramatically. January has sucked and i let my anger be known. Voodoo Lady laughed and said ...you will love me by the end of the month...she was in the tropics with the witches of Victoria Island Canada who in part had partied with the witches of Easter Island and promised El Nino will find their cold air and we will be dumped. sounds good. still wed /sat dates ..10,13,17,20,24. with one major dump in that mix... i gotta ski, cmon lets go!!!


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 5, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Quite frankly I'm pissed...What began as a great December with alot of wed/sat storms, tailed off dramatically. January has sucked and i let my anger be known. Voodoo Lady laughed and said ...you will love me by the end of the month...she was in the tropics with the witches of Victoria Island Canada who in part had partied with the witches of Easter Island and promised El Nino will find their cold air and we will be dumped. sounds good. still wed /sat dates ..10,*13,*17,20,24. with one major dump in that mix... i gotta ski, cmon lets go!!!



Thats the one I want! Tell her I'll send her a live chicken if it helps....


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 5, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Thats the one I want! Tell her I'll send her a live chicken if it helps....



Chickens are good... now for your penance do three push ups and listen to Congo Square by Sonny Landreth on you tube. should work.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 6, 2010)

lets move on... this out of albany for the 10th...

LONG TERM /TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY/...
AFTER A QUICK "BREATHER" ANOTHER SYSTEM WILL BE APPROACHING OUR
REGION TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY. THE BIG DIFFERENCE REGARDING
THIS SYSTEM COMPARED TO THE PAST ONE...IS ENERGY FROM THIS STORM
WILL INITIALLY BE DRIVEN BY THE POLAR (NORTHERN) JETSTREAM VERSUS
THE SUBTROPICAL (SOUTHERN BRANCH). BOTH THE GFS AND ECMWF TAKE A
CLOSED LOW SYSTEM INTO THE OHIO VALLEY...AND MOVE IT EAST OR
SOUTHEAST TOWARD THE MID ATLANTIC BY MIDWEEK. A SECONDARY STORM IS
FORECAST BY BOTH MODELS TO FORM OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST AND TRACK
UP OR OFF THE EASTERN SEABOARD ON WEDNESDAY. THIS STORM LOOKS TO
BRING SNOW FURTHER NORTH THAN ITS PREDECESSOR...LIKELY IMPACTING AT
LEAST SOME OF OUR REGION.


We are due... The Saints are due...Archie Mannings Karma for losing for so long  is too strong and will impact his sons brain. The VooDoo Lady is due for a major... the Stars are getting in Alignment. Les se bon temp rouler.  let the good times roll...wax up!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 7, 2010)

The Aint's aint no more... Zydeco from the bayou!!! Now that the Saints have led the way the flow is on...the VooDoo Lady is ready to rock and roll... Storm on Wed as sure as Gators have Teeth...and the teeth of this storm will be in our face...haven't even looked at the models...its gonna happen.. wax up!!! Who Dat Storm!!!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 7, 2010)

..Who Dat Storm...lol...lol  Hey a great game..man am I looking forward to some pow...._somewhere_..   At this point I think I'd rather glide through 14" of new fluffy stuff in my backyahd than on any more crunchy stuff...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 7, 2010)

bigbog said:


> ..Who Dat Storm...lol...lol  Hey a great game..man am I looking forward to some pow...._somewhere_..   At this point I think I'd rather glide through 14" of new fluffy stuff in my backyahd than on any more crunchy stuff...



bigbob i feel your pain!! the gods are in line!! its comin, no worries!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 8, 2010)

Did i say Bigbob ...sorry Bigbog ...typing to fast.. to many beers..all fired up...must sleep then ski!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 27, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Quite frankly I'm pissed...What began as a great December with alot of wed/sat storms, tailed off dramatically. January has sucked and i let my anger be known. Voodoo Lady laughed and said ...you will love me by the end of the month...she was in the tropics with the witches of Victoria Island Canada who in part had partied with the witches of Easter Island and promised El Nino will find their cold air and we will be dumped. sounds good. still wed /sat dates ..10,13,17,20,24. with one major dump in that mix... i gotta ski, cmon lets go!!!




Someone remind me to send her some flowers.


----------

